# Novice Cyclist looking for Mont Ventoux tips



## Paul_L (26 Feb 2009)

First time poster here!

I’ll be 40 later this year, and one thing I really want to do in my 40th year is cycle up Mont Ventoux.

In reality it’s going to be next year (i’m thinking Easter before it gets too hot) as we’ve got our second child due this summer.

I used to do a fair bit of cycling in my younger days, although more commuting and Sunday leisure rides rather than competing.

The longest i have ever ridden is the London to Brighton charity event.

I’m pretty fit though, and have previously run 3 marathons, so I know how to train for a target. My running days are over sadly due to ongoing back problems, but I have found the back isn’t a problem cycling. I’m going to need to loose a bit of weight though as I'm just under 90kg

I need to factor riding the Ventoux into a family holiday – it’s the only way I’ll get away with it!

I’ve a few questions to ask anyone that can contribute or if you’ve ridden the Ventoux before.

First question – and the obvious one – how hard is it? The gradient profile doesn’t look that steep (7% ?) but it looks like the toughness factor is the length of the bugger at over 13 miles.

Are there recommended routes? I want to tackle it from Bedoin as I want to stop at the Tom Simpson memorial on the way up. I’m guessing the assent is going to take an hour and a half to 2 hours, possibly more? Anyway, i’d like to make a day of the ride. But I’m also mindful of my fitness levels and lack of cycling training. Any tips? My first thought is the route as in the Tim Moor French Revolutions book, a round trip from Carpentras.

In terms of equipment, is it better to take my own bike out with me or hire one out there. In an ideal world I’d buy a new machine, but that’s not financially viable. I have a fairly basic Giant road bike which is about 15years old, but it’s still in decent nick, so I’m hoping that would do the job. It would need a bit of a service though.

I’m sure there are other questions, specifically getting a training schedule together but i’m sure there are people out there who’ve got a lot of knowledge I can tap into, so I can start the ball rolling.

Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## Redmountduo (26 Feb 2009)

My wife and i did Ventoux in May 2007.
I would say that the climb is not as hard as most would imagine but just goes on for longer.
we did it on trikes and purposly took our time, mainly to save energy but also to take in all that it had to offer.
Be aware of the possible temperature differences.
It was 25 degrees at the bottom and -3 at the top!!
The Bedoin side is much better asthetically and you get the real buzz leaving the tree line and entering the upper "Moonscape"
It still rates as my best cycling moment.
Age isnt a problem, we saw people from 16 to 80 doing the ascent.
Good luck...it is something that you will never forget.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Feb 2009)

I had a go 2 years ago.... and failed. Unfortunately I had one shot at it and it was midday when I got there after a 3 hour drive. It was 100F, high humidity and no wind. I blew-up with overheating before Chalet Reynard .

Agree with the above, it's not so steep but it is unrelenting, the first half in the trees for me was incredibly hot, like being in an oven, once out into the moonscape it was a tad cooler. So my advice is not to attempt it in the mid-day heat in July/August-time. I'll be back!

Mrs FF took me to the top in the car... the downhill is awesome... 22km in 22 mins! Overtook a 4x4 at 49 mph, what a buzz.


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2009)

I did it last June and it was pretty warm but cooler as you get higher. There are several bike shops where you can hire a good road bike in Bedoin and Malaucene. There are links to them at www.veloventoux.com. This is a lovely place to stay with an English couple, Craig and Vicky and would be a lovely place to stay for a couple of nights with the family. They have a gite they rent out on the land.
It is an easy start from Bedoin but then a relentless 10 to 12% to the top. I'm a reasonably fit 54 year old and it took me and my friends between 2h and 2h15mins. As FF says the descent is awesome. I went up from Bedoin and down to Malaucene with a stop for beer and chips 6k from the summit.
It's a great climb and a lovely area.
I think Easter may be too early and possibly still snowed in at the top. The Paris-Nice stopped before the summit 2 years ago IIRC.
The Simpson memorial is quite close to the top so I didn't stop and was too sh*gged to go down to it but took a reasonable picture of it on the move!


----------



## Paul_L (26 Feb 2009)

thanks all. really helpful points.

Maybe i should think about a route to / from Bedoin rather than Carpentras as it appears my original estimate of 1.5 to 2 hrs for the climb maybe vastly under-estimated!!!

Does climbing the Ventoux only count if you don't stop ????


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2009)

Paul_L said:


> thanks all. really helpful points.
> 
> Maybe i should think about a route to / from Bedoin rather than Carpentras as it appears my original estimate of 1.5 to 2 hrs for the climb maybe vastly under-estimated!!!
> 
> Does climbing the Ventoux only count if you don't stop ????



Of course not but I personally like to do them without stopping.


----------



## Redmountduo (26 Feb 2009)

We did it non stop, but at a slow pace.
I see no reason why you cannot stop.....you have to take pics after all.
you should do the climb however you wish. Getting to the top is still an acomplishment and a great thrill.


----------



## Cathryn (26 Feb 2009)

I'm doing it this May (hopefully). I'm going from Sault (the victory photo will be same no matter which route you take) but plan to come down past the Tom Simpson memorial. I'm taking my own bike out and have no qualms about stopping! I predict a pain au chocolat break at some point!!

Really useful info everyone, thank you!!! It's going to be fab!!


----------



## ASC1951 (26 Feb 2009)

I've done all three routes - slowly - and they are sustained rather than savage. 1.5 hours for any of them would be pretty brisk, I think!

The top part of the descent to Malaucene is a good place to do a downhilling PB. 91 of your Earth kph. Very frightening.

While you are there, do ride the Gorges de la Nesque, which is a fabulous piece of road.


----------



## andy_wrx (27 Feb 2009)

Try these threads for more info, photos, links to other sites, etc
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=2884
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=6419
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=12481

Beware of weather - contrast my experience with that of Fab Foodie : for him it was brutally hot, for me it was bitterly cold and windy.
On a good day it would be easy enough if you're fit and determined, on a bad day it's tough, if a very bad day when it's a gale and snow at the top I'd not bother.

Here's a quote from one of those posts


will said:


> It's worth reading the wind forecast and adapting.
> I was there in May and there was an unbelievably strong north wind. So I switched that morning from doing the Bedoin route and did the Malaucene route (the little push from the wind was really appreciated!). Did Bedoin the next day when it was calmer



If you want the Tom Simpson memorial, both the Bedoin and Sault routes go past it (they join at Chalet Reynard), it's perhaps a km or so down the other side if you were to come up from Malaucene.


----------



## gavintc (1 Mar 2009)

Ventoux is a challenge. It is a relentless grind, turning pedal after pedal struggling against gravity. I have been up from Bedoin and from Malaucene and will be back this summer to watch TdF on the mountain. We are not sure which route we will choose as we will want to carry some extra stuff to while away 2-3 hours awaiting the race - probable Sault. The temp difference is significant. 

As for time, I was told that a decent club rider should be able to beat 2 hours. I did it in 1 hr 50 mins the first time and 1 hr 40 mins on the 2nd visit.


----------



## Cathryn (1 Mar 2009)

I'll take most of the day


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Mar 2009)

I did this last May.
I took the easiest way up - from Sault. Getting to Chalet Reynard took just under 2 hours - that's where the road from Bedoin comes to. The top 6k is the moonscape part, and it's really, really hard. My advice would be :-
Get as fit as you can beforehand
Get some really low gears.
Take it steady. You're looking at a few solid hours of climbing, so pace yourself.
Enjoy it!

As others have said - Easter may be a little early. In early May there was a lot of snow about. And don't underestimate the sun.


----------



## Tony (3 Mar 2009)

Lots of good advice there, and weather is the key to it.
Take water. Lots of water. Even if it is a cool day, the wind on that hill can suck it right out of you.
Take a windproof top, hat and gloves.. Ventoux is an isolated peak, and catches any breeze going. It is around 6,000' high, and the temperature differences can be extreme. I did it in early September, in a heatwave (but they STILL closed the pool in Avignon on Sept 1st!) and the top was already cooler. The glare from the pebbles is really painful when the sun is out, too.
The last short drag through the "moonscape" isn't a short drag, and that tower stays the same size for a stupidly long time. Don't rush because you think you're nearly there---you aren't.
The windproof stuff is mainly for the descent. If it isn't a hot day, the chilling effect can have you off the bike.
As already said, it is a grind rather than a wall. Get a nice granny gear, but make sure you still have a decent top one. You will spin out on the descent......


----------



## inaperfectworld (25 Mar 2009)

not done ventoux but done some alps (i'm 54). i found the key to these long climbs was to start off in a low gear taking it gently to start and then just let a steady rhythm of pedalling and breathing develop; change up a gear later if you like but i was happy to stay in my 2 lowest gears. stop if you like , it's arriving at the top that counts, but i found that once in a good rhythm it felt easier to not break this. i took the photos on the way down and was pleased to stop to let the very hot brakes cool down. i plan to do this end of may next year (i'm going to the vercors and into the alps again this year)


----------



## Virtus Scientia (18 Dec 2011)

Hi,

I'm a new poster to this forum too. Though I appreciate this post is quite old now.

I thought I might resurrect it on the basis that I am planning on 'doing' my first Ventoux in July 2012. Some great hints and tips on here.

Re. training - as the weather is pretty dire at the moment, thick snow on the ground in my neck of the woods, I wondered if anyone could recommend any gym equipment training? I tend to use the bikes for 40 minutes at a time, on a hill or random profile. Do you think this is the best way to build up endurance? Is it better to alternate inclines, or keep plugging away at one steady incline as I might do on an actual road? I'm never sure how well gym equipment replicates the real thing, and don't want to miss out on valuable training time waiting for the snow to pass.

As an aside, I'm probably carrying about 2 stone more than my body would ideally like at the moment, and so hope to have lost this by the time I come to ascend Ventoux!

Thanks in advance for any tips

Sam


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Dec 2011)

I found spinning classes helped - they're a reasonable way of finding out how much suffering you can tolerate for 45 minutes. It'll help shift some weight as well, and being light makes a real difference. I dropped ten kilos in ten weeks before going and doing the deed, and it made the climb a lot easier. Or at least less difficult...


----------



## oldfatfool (19 Dec 2011)

Virtus Scientia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a new poster to this forum too. Though I appreciate this post is quite old now.
> 
> ...


 
I'm touring in early July next year and plan to hit Ventoux from Sault on or around the 10th. I have blown the budget in a sod it moment and bought a Tacx VR trainer and the RLV of Ventoux and one or two others.

Previously I was using a gym bike and rowing m/c but found them tedious after a hour or so and the cycling position on the bike poor. After spending 3 hours + on the Tacx in a session I can say no boredom and a good semi-realistic workout (obviously without the weather/temp changes or the weight of a fully loaded tourer)


----------



## betty swollocks (19 Dec 2011)

I did all three ascents on consecutive days last June, cycling in each time from Orange, where I'd based myself.
As others have said, it's an unrelenting grind rather than steep, the difficulty of which I'd imagine depends on your own physical condition, your bike and the weather conditions. I was lucky in that the temp was hot, but not boiling and with virtually no wind. Even at the top, there was only the merest hint of a breeze, but I did feel an almost immediate need for an extra layer and was very grateful for it on the way down. Didn't need gloves, but I saw others wearing them for the descent, which, whichever way you chose, is completely exhilarating.
Overtook one bloke cycling up in flips flops (honest) on a full suss BSO: don't know if he made it.
I saw all sorts of other bikes, tourers, hybrids, racing bikes, MTB's and one tandem too.


----------



## betty swollocks (19 Dec 2011)

....Just seen that this is a vintage op!


----------



## Mat1976 (15 Jan 2012)

thinking of doing this in summer this year... 3 routes in one day possible? thanks


----------



## Ajay (15 Jan 2012)

Mat1976 said:


> thinking of doing this in summer this year... 3 routes in one day possible? thanks


It's certainly possible, sign up here and get the certificate http://www.clubcinglesventoux.org/index.php?pid=1&nav=1
If you're thinking of doing it you must already be confident in your ability, it's 4443m of climbing and would be both mentally and physically tough. A dawn start should see you up and down twice before the hottest part of the day, leave the Sault ascent 'til last as it's by far the easiest (apart from the last 6km obviously!).


----------



## Mat1976 (15 Jan 2012)

Ajay said:


> It's certainly possible, sign up here and get the certificate http://www.clubcinglesventoux.org/index.php?pid=1&nav=1
> If you're thinking of doing it you must already be confident in your ability, it's 4443m of climbing and would be both mentally and physically tough. A dawn start should see you up and down twice before the hottest part of the day, leave the Sault ascent 'til last as it's by far the easiest (apart from the last 6km obviously!).


 
thanks. i want a real challenge. im not a club cyclist or anything... but like a challenge.. trained and completed london to brussells 24hrs last summer, which was 240miles. apart from struggling to eat anough calories/energy i found that fine.
ive got the isle of wight on my doorstep to get some kind of hill training and the south downs not too far.... did the 55mile loop of isle of woght in under 4hrs a few times over the summer. 

i saw that website earlier aswell - seems something to aim for!


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Jan 2012)

I look on these types of things like I play golf.

Tiger Woods goes round a golf course in 52 strokes. I pay my money and go round in 104 shots.
That means I have used twice as much grass as Tiger, taken twice as long and have seen twice as much of the scenery.

OK so Tiger has won 6 million more than me, but you cannot have everything in life.

For me, stopping and taking photos is all part of the trip. As they say "You may only pass this way once in your lifetime".

Make the most of it.

Steve


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Jan 2012)

That's the spirit!!
I'd have got to the Chalet in 90 minutes had I not stopped every couple of k to look at the view.
And what a view it is


----------



## wintonbina (13 Feb 2012)

Is the ride feasible in early September because I fancy attempting it now?
Tony


----------



## oldfatfool (13 Feb 2012)

wintonbina said:


> Is the ride feasible in early September because I fancy attempting it now?
> Tony


Traveled over ventoux twice in the first two weeks of September, once you couldn't see the hand in front of your face after the Chalet, the second time around the 12th it was glorious without a breath of wind. On both occasions it was very busy.


----------



## Dave Davenport (13 Feb 2012)

My top tip is to spend 10 days riding somes big cols (and quite a few small and medium ones) on a fully laden tourer, then leave all your gear at the bottom while you do the Ventoux. Makes it seem like a piece of piss, actually I felt like I'd cheated.


----------



## wintonbina (13 Feb 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> Traveled over ventoux twice in the first two weeks of September, once you couldn't see the hand in front of your face after the Chalet, the second time around the 12th it was glorious without a breath of wind. On both occasions it was very busy.


Thanks OFF I think its a goer then for 2013. One other thing How tough is it? I did LeJoG in 9 days is that a good yardstick?
Tony


----------



## oldfatfool (14 Feb 2012)

wintonbina said:


> Thanks OFF I think its a goer then for 2013. One other thing How tough is it? I did LeJoG in 9 days is that a good yardstick?
> Tony


 On both of those occasions I was in a car, planning on taking the bike over in June in the middle of a tour. From memory it is long and constant.


----------



## rich p (14 Feb 2012)

wintonbina said:


> Thanks OFF I think its a goer then for 2013. One other thing How tough is it? I did LeJoG in 9 days is that a good yardstick?
> Tony


 More of an inchstick! It only takes a couple of hours


----------



## wintonbina (15 Feb 2012)

rich p said:


> More of an inchstick! It only takes a couple of hours


----------



## Wander Wheels (9 Mar 2012)

Hi All sorts of people do this on all sorts of bikes so don't be afraid of it and take your time and enjoy the ride. The worst thing is the flies flying around your face in the tree line ascent but when you reach the open area they disappear but then comes the wind! I took my time and did it a couple of years ago in under 2 hours. We got a card at the TIC at Bedoin which you stamp at a machine when you start then at the top you get it stamped again with your finish time. The views from the top are awesome and the descent is thrilling.


----------



## Polite (30 Nov 2014)

Paul_L said:


> First time poster here!
> 
> I’ll be 40 later this year, and one thing I really want to do in my 40th year is cycle up Mont Ventoux.
> 
> ...



I did it in August this year and I was really nervous beforehand. I'm 46, reasonably fit (I cycle everyday) and had toured through France for over 2 weeks before doing it so I was cycle fit, if that makes sense. It is very steep once you get to Chalet Raynard for the last 5km, before that it is steady, and they say expect a 20 degree difference in temperature between the bottom and top. It was my biggest physical achievement and I was very proud of myself to have got to the top. Hope it helps. Here's a snap.


----------

